# Great PSA video to adopt a pet from a shelter



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

I love this video! So cute and a wonderful messge.

Enjoy!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Loved it!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video-cute, love it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alice*

Alice

This is priceless and oh so true!
I'm going to send this to many people!!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Aww so cute =) gogo adopt!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh good, I was worried this was going to be the PETA dog in body bag PSA's that are circulating.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great video! Thanks for sharing.


----------

